# paphos area dentist



## lutondave (Aug 4, 2009)

hi i will be coming to cyprus in early september and would like some info on a dentist in and around paphos area and how they comapre with uk dentists (prices and hygine etc with a hope of getting some work done while there .many thanks dave


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

lutondave said:


> hi i will be coming to cyprus in early september and would like some info on a dentist in and around paphos area and how they comapre with uk dentists (prices and hygine etc with a hope of getting some work done while there .many thanks dave


Price of treatment here compares favourably compared to private dental treatment in the UK.
We use a young forward thinking dentist who trained in both athens and sheffield and is up to the mark with modern cosmetic dentistry.
He is on the Eastern side of pahos not far from the big roundabout. There is also a very good dentist in Chloraka who we used to go to before we moved to the other side of town.

Veronica


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi we use dr lena , best dentist so far i have a big fear she takes time and calms me price better that uk , 20 for cheack up clean polish, 20 for filling .
had temp filling did not work then tooth out took lots of jag as infected, lots of time as i was panicking, big time. out in end never felt it lol 30 
so as far as dentist go great. Old town above new york sweets lol.
pm if you wish number.


----------



## lutondave (Aug 4, 2009)

hi many thanks could you give me the number .many thanks dave


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

lutondave said:


> hi many thanks could you give me the number .many thanks dave


Hi 26946863.
Tricia


----------



## chocy4 (Apr 17, 2012)

*Dentist*



yummymummy150 said:


> Hi we use dr lena , best dentist so far i have a big fear she takes time and calms me price better that uk , 20 for cheack up clean polish, 20 for filling .
> had temp filling did not work then tooth out took lots of jag as infected, lots of time as i was panicking, big time. out in end never felt it lol 30
> so as far as dentist go great. Old town above new york sweets lol.
> pm if you wish number.


Hi, sorry to bother you but do you have the number for the dentist, as in dire need!! Just moved here four weeks ago and have had a large filling fall out so on the antibiotics at the moment, I am sure you have had a few people ask the same question?


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

My family and I have tried many, many dentists in Paphos and Elena Demetriou is by far our favourite dentist. She is located in Kato Paphos opposite the Alexander the Great Hotel. 

Here is her website: Paphos Dentist, Dr Elena Demetriou: Contact us

And I believe she has Saturday hours.

Lenia above New York Sweets is very difficult to get an appointment with and people either love or leave her right away. We tried her and left.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

we also tried Lenia and left. She might be cheap but its like a conveyer belt with her going from one chair to the other while her minions are practicing their doubtful skills on you.
We use Phillipos Lambrianou who is near little chris supermarket, on the roundabout. Hes very good. Tel 26931343


----------



## chocy4 (Apr 17, 2012)

Veronica said:


> we also tried Lenia and left. She might be cheap but its like a conveyer belt with her going from one chair to the other while her minions are practicing their doubtful skills on you.
> We use Phillipos Lambrianou who is near little chris supermarket, on the roundabout. Hes very good. Tel 26931343


Hi Veronica,

Hope you are good!! Love the part minions!! Hope Dennis is good to? We got here okay in the end and I have a tooth ache, but am loving every minute here and the weather?

Kim and Roger

P.S. If you are passing pop in. x


----------



## leandrosioann (Jul 14, 2016)

I can suggest you a brilliant dentist, for the majority of Paphos residence is the best one.

He is dr. Michalis Tselepos and he owns Michalis Tselepos Dental and Cosmetic Clinic.

Feel free to contact him through his website Paphos Dentist – Michalis Tselepos


----------

